# nvcpl.dll



## beanhead (Jun 13, 2007)

When I Boot up I get the following error message.

Rundll

An exception occurred while trying to run "C:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NVstartup"

How can I fix this problem?

Thanks


----------



## morris (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi beanhead

Try this, click Start/Run.
In the Run field type 
msconfig
and click OK. In the "System Configuration Utility" window
tick the Radio button "Selective Startup" and click Apply.
Click the "Startup" tab.
Look for the entry: NvCpl
Uncheck it and click Apply and Close.
You will be promted to Restart.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Look for updates to your video card driver package aswell. Obviously something is conflicting and making that the nV DLL be killed off early. Try the above solution, it should work.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

nvcpl.dll is part of your Nvidia video card drivers. If you update your video card drivers, it should fix this.


----------

